# Quelle da urlare ...



## giorgiocan (26 Maggio 2014)

...finchè non torna quiete.

[video=youtube;DcMPWyWfVVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcMPWyWfVVA[/video]


----------



## Nobody (26 Maggio 2014)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVRf6zoFbyE[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...finchè non torna quiete.
> 
> [video=youtube;DcMPWyWfVVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcMPWyWfVVA[/video]


non so voi ma io questa la urlerei
[video=youtube_share;QLsksff4vLI]http://youtu.be/QLsksff4vLI[/video]


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> ...finchè non torna quiete.
> 
> [video=youtube;DcMPWyWfVVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcMPWyWfVVA[/video]


:up:
quanto hai ragione


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Quante canzoni uso io per urlare...
Di solito mi piazzo in macchina e comincio a cantare come una scema...a volte mi capita anche di ballare!
E urlo quando sono contenta, urlo quando sono triste...e mentre canto rido o piango a seconda dei momenti...
Mi rendo conto di sembrare instabile... però è un ottimo metodo di sfogo per me!!! Scarico la tensione positiva o negativa che sia così...

Poi ho giornate che canto in maniera impegnata... e urlo lo stesso!


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quante canzoni uso io per urlare...
> Di solito mi piazzo in macchina e comincio a cantare come una scema...a volte mi capita anche di ballare!
> E urlo quando sono contenta, urlo quando sono triste...e mentre canto rido o piango a seconda dei momenti...
> Mi rendo conto di sembrare instabile... però è un ottimo metodo di sfogo per me!!! Scarico la tensione positiva o negativa che sia così...
> ...


:up:
anche io
specialmente quando
sono arrabbiata
musica a palla
e urlo, non è 
un comportamento forse
molto maturo
nonchè equilibrato
ma ci si sfoga e 
quanto si sta bene dopo


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> anche io
> specialmente quando
> sono arrabbiata
> ...


Poi ho i momenti di quiete e magari sono in autostrada che guido tranquilla e metto su musica classica...e lì praticamente sogno...


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi ho i momenti di quiete e magari sono in autostrada che guido tranquilla e metto su musica classica...e lì praticamente sogno...


in macchina
ascolto o rock fm
o virgin radio 
sono monotona:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quante canzoni uso io per urlare...
> Di solito mi piazzo in macchina e comincio a cantare come una scema...a volte mi capita anche di ballare!
> E urlo quando sono contenta, urlo quando sono triste...e mentre canto rido o piango a seconda dei momenti...
> Mi rendo conto di sembrare instabile... però è un ottimo metodo di sfogo per me!!! Scarico la tensione positiva o negativa che sia così...
> ...


Idem :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> in macchina
> ascolto o rock fm
> o virgin radio
> sono monotona:smile:


No io ho la chiavetta con caricata non so quanta musica, quindi posso passare da Beethoven, ai Queen, a Irene Grandi, a Fiorella Mannoia, ai Muse, agli Articolo 31, a De Andrè...
Vado di varietà!


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No io ho la chiavetta con caricata non so quanta musica, quindi posso passare da Beethoven, ai Queen, a Irene Grandi, a Fiorella Mannoia, ai Muse, agli Articolo 31, a De Andrè...
> Vado di varietà!


la chiavetta?

la mia macchina
è vecchietta...
..l'autoradio a momenti
è una di quelle con 
i manipoloni per girare
la stazione e alzare il volume


----------



## Nicka (27 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> la chiavetta?
> 
> la mia macchina
> è vecchietta...
> ...


Bè dovessi cambiare almeno autoradio prendi quello con l'entrata usb!!! 
Va benissimo anche sulle vecchiette!!!


----------



## Flavia (27 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè dovessi cambiare almeno autoradio prendi quello con l'entrata usb!!!
> Va benissimo anche sulle vecchiette!!!


diciamo che spero
di cambiare macchina
comunque ascoltare
rock mentre guido
è una di quelle abitudini
che mi piacciono tanto:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> anche io
> specialmente quando
> sono arrabbiata
> ...


Io mi curo con questa!
[video=youtube;vOvXhyldUko]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOvXhyldUko[/video]

5 grandi pannelli...
Il clima dei primi due è davvero terribile...
Poi dopo lo scherzo...
Il celeberrimo adagetto e lì ti plachi...
O lei o la sesta...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi ho i momenti di quiete e magari sono in autostrada che guido tranquilla e metto su musica classica...e lì praticamente sogno...


[video=youtube;Lqqk0cfaA8Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqqk0cfaA8Y[/video]

E questa è la sesta...dove c'è quel dolcissimo andante...
Che effetton il mib maggiore dopo il la minore...e cosa non è il canto del corno inglese...

E poi quel terrificante finale.
Forse il più gigantesco movimento sinfonico mai composto!

Dove l'attacco suona come qualcosa che esce da acque torbide e sale in superfice...
Dove Mahler fece costruire quel martello di legno per il colpo fatale del destino...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2014)

L'andante....

[video=youtube;bUt84yLQwco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUt84yLQwco[/video]


----------



## Flavia (28 Maggio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi curo con questa!
> 
> 5 grandi pannelli...
> Il clima dei primi due è davvero terribile...
> ...


Conte non conosco
però mi riprometto 
di ascoltarla
in un momento di tranquillità


----------



## Scaredheart (23 Luglio 2014)

Oggi in macchina mi sono fissata con questa [video=youtube;EpbjEttizy8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpbjEttizy8[/video] mi faceva sentire molto leggera e spensierata...


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;Q2sTdeMWJs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2sTdeMWJs0[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Io in macchina piotto cò sta roba 

[video=youtube;i8HaD_0NxQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8HaD_0NxQs[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Io di solito urlo di tutto ma prediligo lei  per urlare [video=youtube_share;MqhxIQD16EA]http://youtu.be/MqhxIQD16EA[/video]


----------



## lolapal (4 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Io in macchina *piotto cò sta roba *


:rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io di solito urlo di tutto ma prediligo lei  per urlare


Elisa è molto brava... questa non la conoscevo...


Comunque, oggi gira così...

[video=youtube;VnGxbGV5u60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnGxbGV5u60[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (4 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Comunque, oggi gira così...


Recentemente ho visto dal vivo il gruppo degli ex. Purtroppo.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;2P78nxoE_JY]http://youtu.be/2P78nxoE_JY[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (14 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube;Q0VRj2uw9L0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BOrxAgak4da4KtPfqNRUXF&index=4[/video]


----------



## Stark72 (22 Settembre 2014)

questa mi mette un'allegria incredibile

[video=youtube;-0QBxwRhAmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0QBxwRhAmA[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Rbm6GXllBiw]http://youtu.be/Rbm6GXllBiw[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1w7OgIMMRc4]http://youtu.be/1w7OgIMMRc4[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> questa mi mette un'allegria incredibile
> 
> [video=youtube;-0QBxwRhAmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0QBxwRhAmA[/video]


Fantastica!!!
Anche a me dà la carica!!:up:


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;BoiEGfd-328]http://youtu.be/BoiEGfd-328[/video]


----------



## Eratò (27 Settembre 2014)

scusate la nostalgia
[video=youtube_share;Eu3WVHdmD5Y]http://youtu.be/Eu3WVHdmD5Y[/video]


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2014)

poco c'entra con la mia situazione, ma mi piace parecchio.


[video=youtube;RBumgq5yVrA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBumgq5yVrA[/video]


----------



## Flavia (30 Settembre 2014)

giusto per stare in tema
a tutti gli animi inquieti e/o troppo fumini
[video=youtube;5I1kZEvXAgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I1kZEvXAgQ[/video]


----------



## Eratò (26 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;tixDqZurEAA]http://youtu.be/tixDqZurEAA[/video]


----------

